# another Christmas holiday cheer contest



## boo (Dec 13, 2022)

here we go again...you gotta guess the total weight of the jar, lid, and contents...gorilla breath is the strain, hard and dense flowers...the guesses have to be in grams for the guess to be valid...I'm thinking Sunday evening will be the cut off date, 8pm is the last moment a guess will be entertained...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2022)

I would need to smoke some of the weed first o get an idea how heavy it is.


----------



## boo (Dec 13, 2022)

I've got a spare bedroom brother, gotta get here before sunday night football begins...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2022)

Man brother i wish i could. Maybe next time i go to Florida i can drop by your place. I have friends in Hudson Florida. Hell i use to live there.


----------



## Uncle Groovy (Dec 13, 2022)

I’ll guess 888 because that number seems to flow well.
Merry Christmas


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2022)

I'm going with 900


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2022)

I like that freaking jar. Where the hell did you find that? Looks like a pickle jar.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 13, 2022)

455


what did i win?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 13, 2022)

Why is six afraid of seven? Because 789. That is my guess.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 13, 2022)

920 is my guess. Nice jar


----------



## boo (Dec 13, 2022)

my buddy got 'em for me years ago when I was trying to put big buds in 1/2 gallon mason jars...yeah, I love 'em but have only 2...I'm now using the grove qp. size bags and love the simplicity and performance...


----------



## Mutlley (Dec 13, 2022)

love the grove bags also i will guess 1111 Merry Christmas Boo


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 13, 2022)

524 given the hint below I'll just double my guess : )  1048


----------



## boo (Dec 13, 2022)

think about the size of the jar and then whats in it folks...


----------



## Bubba (Dec 13, 2022)

1019

Bubba


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 13, 2022)

I kept coming up with an outrageously large volume (216 oz), so I ended up just guessing : )


----------



## boo (Dec 13, 2022)

to clarify, the ad hoc rules do not permit changing your numbers...crash gets a bye because I didn't make the "rules" clear earlier...I wrote the number on the lid so if I smoke any I'll not change the answers...


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 13, 2022)

You can go with my original guess. It's actually pretty close to what I calculated using the length of the lighter.


----------



## pute (Dec 13, 2022)

100g


----------



## boo (Dec 13, 2022)

leave it to our resident engineer to overwork the math...


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 13, 2022)

Oh, the math is easy. It's numbers I can't handle.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 13, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Oh, the math is easy. It's numbers I can't handle.


Pie are square. Cake are round.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 13, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> You can go with my original guess. It's actually pretty close to what I calculated using the length of the lighter.


I used the lighter too to calculate but I’m sure that pretty jar is heavy.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I used the lighter too to calculate but I’m sure that pretty jar is heavy.


Are you sure?

Average and median weight of plastic bottles...


----------



## boo (Dec 13, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> Average and median weight of plastic bottles...


yes, she's sure...


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 13, 2022)

829 Grams


----------



## pute (Dec 13, 2022)

boo said:


> leave it to our resident engineer to overwork the math...


That is my guess and I am sticking to it.  3.57 oz.


----------



## boo (Dec 13, 2022)

Done make me hit you…


----------



## pute (Dec 13, 2022)

boo said:


> Done make me hit you…


I will duck....you can't get that low any more.


----------



## Carty (Dec 14, 2022)

666 grams... because doing this to us is pure evil.   hahaha.   Love your twisted mine brother Boo.. 

Good luck everyone.   and Thanks to Boo for this most generous gift and fun contest.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 14, 2022)

OMG,,,its the mark of the beast. Run everybody before you burn in hell. Carty is already on his way.


----------



## ness (Dec 14, 2022)

boo said:


> here we go again...you gotta guess the total weight of the jar, lid, and contents...gorilla breath is the strain, hard and dense flowers...the guesses have to be in grams for the guess to be valid...I'm thinking Sunday evening will be the cut off date, 8pm is the last moment a guess will be entertained...View attachment 315217





WeedHopper said:


> Man brother i wish i could. Maybe next time i go to Florida i can drop by your place. I have friends in Hudson Florida. Hell i use to live there.



Is the prize the jar.


----------



## giggy (Dec 14, 2022)

1235 grams


----------



## ness (Dec 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I like that freaking jar. Where the hell did you find that? Looks like a pickle jar.



I'm curing some buds in a pickle jar the jar smell of pickle.  I decide to keep the herb in the jar see what happens.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 14, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> Average and median weight of plastic bottles...


That jar isnt plastic.


----------



## ness (Dec 14, 2022)

How many grams in an oz


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 14, 2022)

pute said:


> I will duck....you can't get that low any more.


Boo he wants your guess in Grams


----------



## ness (Dec 14, 2022)

ness said:


> How many grams in an oz


Stupit ?   I know.  Thank you


----------



## ness (Dec 14, 2022)

boo can we know if the jar is plastic or glass?  I would imagine plastic.


----------



## pute (Dec 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Boo he wants your guess in Grams


I told him 100 g in  a previous post which is 3.57 oz


----------



## pute (Dec 14, 2022)

I thought we were just weighing the marijuana without the jar.


----------



## boo (Dec 14, 2022)

I might have to restart the contest for you handicap sons of bitches… the jar is made of heavy glass and probably weighs five times more than the contents… Pute, I love you, but I can’t understand how you figured that out all on your own. If I recall correctly, my first post indicated jar lid and contents. You need to get off the short bus brother….


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 14, 2022)

boo said:


> yes, she's sure...


Yes, I love the jar. It looks like an old pickle jar but maybe newer, Is it part of the prize?


----------



## boo (Dec 14, 2022)

if you wanna pay the shipping...I'm off to the gym, I guess I need to clarify a few details laterz...


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 14, 2022)

thanks for the future clarification



now ,  i have a question for all the mind readers out there?


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> That jar isnt plastic.


Doh! I would never have guessed (obviously). I thought the whole jar with cap weighed under 64g. It sure looks plastic to me.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 14, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> thanks for the future clarification
> 
> 
> 
> now ,  i have a question for all the mind readers out there?


I will answer your question with a question…


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 14, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Doh! I would never have guessed (obviously). I thought the whole jar with cap weighed under 64g. It sure looks plastic to me.


Like Subbie it looks like a big ole pickle jar to me brother. Its all in fun anyway to me. I never win shit so i just play to have a little fun.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 14, 2022)

boo said:


> if you wanna pay the shipping...I'm off to the gym, I guess I need to clarify a few details laterz...


Ill pay for shipping. I want that fking jar.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Like Subbie it looks like a big ole pickle jar to me brother. Its all in fun anyway to me. I never win shit so i just play to have a little fun.


It's all part of the game. No reason to restart now. I screwed up and didn't look close enough. If you zoom in, there is texture that's obviously not plastic.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Ill pay for shipping. I want that fking jar.


2.5 gallon barrel jar


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 14, 2022)

I love jars of stuff. Could use that cute pickle jar jot more stuff


----------



## kevinn (Dec 14, 2022)

2,800 for the win


----------



## Flower (Dec 14, 2022)

1247


----------



## pute (Dec 14, 2022)

boo said:


> I might have to restart the contest for you handicap sons of bitches… the jar is made of heavy glass and probably weighs five times more than the contents… Pute, I love you, but I can’t understand how you figured that out all on your own. If I recall correctly, my first post indicated jar lid and contents. You need to get off the short bus brother….


Ok, nevermind


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 14, 2022)

pute said:


> Ok, nevermind


Boo said you rode the short bus and was a window licker. Tell him it wasnt that small of a bus and the windows was clean.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I love jars of stuff. Could use that cute pickle jar jot more stuff View attachment 315265


Did you weigh one of those jars on the floor??


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 14, 2022)

She would have to take all the match books out first.


----------



## pute (Dec 14, 2022)

pute said:


> Ok, nevermind


Please don't restart the contest for this dumb sonsabitch.  I was more than just a little bit preoccupied dealing with other issues on here yesterday.  My guess stands anyway....what was the prize?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 14, 2022)

pute said:


> Please don't restart the contest for this dumb sonsabitch.  I was more than just a little bit preoccupied dealing with other issues on here yesterday.  My guess stands anyway....what was the prize?


----------



## Slab (Dec 14, 2022)

well, I'll guess 420g


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 14, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Did you weigh one of those jars on the floor??


No but I might have if I had one like that  I spent some time tho contemplating if the lighter was a regular size lighter or one of those tiny ones to make the jar look larger (was stoned at the time) after all brain energy lost on that I came to a conclusion that boo wouldn’t use one of those tiny lighters and that jar was prolly a 1/2 gallon size…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> No but I might have if I had one like that  I spent some time tho contemplating if the lighter was a regular size lighter or one of those tiny ones to make the jar look larger (was stoned at the time) after all brain energy lost on that I came to a conclusion that boo wouldn’t use one of those tiny lighters and that jar was prolly a 1/2 gallon size…


I eventually settled on 2 gallons...   (2*3.25) * (pi * 3.25^2) = 216 cubic inches = 120 ounces. Close enough : ) 

Of course, then I figured in the weight of a 2 gallon 60 mil plastic jar and went completely south from there.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 14, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I eventually settled on 2 gallons...   (2*3.25) * (pi * 3.25^2) = 216 cubic inches = 120 ounces. Close enough : )
> 
> Of course, then I figured in the weight of a 2 gallon 60 mil plastic jar and went completely south from there.


You make me laugh crash and I needed a laugh


----------



## JoseyWales (Dec 14, 2022)

boo said:


> my buddy got 'em for me years ago when I was trying to put big buds in 1/2 gallon mason jars...yeah, I love 'em but have only 2...I'm now using the grove qp. size bags and love the simplicity and performance...


yup Grove bags are the way to go.


----------



## JoseyWales (Dec 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> No but I might have if I had one like that  I spent some time tho contemplating if the lighter was a regular size lighter or one of those tiny ones to make the jar look larger (was stoned at the time) after all brain energy lost on that I came to a conclusion that boo wouldn’t use one of those tiny lighters and that jar was prolly a 1/2 gallon size…


Wow


----------



## JoseyWales (Dec 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I love jars of stuff. Could use that cute pickle jar jot more stuff View attachment 315265


Hey you got stuff you need another jar.


----------



## boo (Dec 14, 2022)

mebbe I should have a contest for the jar by itself...seems it's more interesting than the weight of the contents...


----------



## JoseyWales (Dec 14, 2022)

boo said:


> mebbe I should have a contest for the jar by itself...seems it's more interesting than the weight of the contents...


that is a neat looking jar.


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 14, 2022)

boo said:


> mebbe I should have a contest for the jar by itself...seems it's more interesting than the weight of the contents...


They can have the jar. I'll take the other. I could really use it.


----------



## JoseyWales (Dec 14, 2022)

boo said:


> here we go again...you gotta guess the total weight of the jar, lid, and contents...gorilla breath is the strain, hard and dense flowers...the guesses have to be in grams for the guess to be valid...I'm thinking Sunday evening will be the cut off date, 8pm is the last moment a guess will be entertained...View attachment 315217


1,343.5 grams


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 14, 2022)

boo said:


> here we go again...you gotta guess the total weight of the jar, lid, and contents...gorilla breath is the strain, hard and dense flowers...the guesses have to be in grams for the guess to be valid...I'm thinking Sunday evening will be the cut off date, 8pm is the last moment a guess will be entertained...View attachment 315217


I'm going to say 3628


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 14, 2022)

boo said:


> I might have to restart the contest for you handicap sons of bitches… the jar is made of heavy glass and probably weighs five times more than the contents… Pute, I love you, but I can’t understand how you figured that out all on your own. If I recall correctly, my first post indicated jar lid and contents. You need to get off the short bus brother….


Holy shit i almost choked ...!


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 14, 2022)

VEN0M said:


> I'm going to say 515


Don't forget the weight of the glass jar is included...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 14, 2022)

boo said:


> I might have to restart the contest for you handicap sons of bitches… the jar is made of heavy glass and probably weighs five times more than the contents… Pute, I love you, but I can’t understand how you figured that out all on your own. If I recall correctly, my first post indicated jar lid and contents. You need to get off the short bus brother….


Fock This is better than days of our lives


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 14, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> 2.5 gallon barrel jar


never seen white weed before..


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 14, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> that is a neat looking jar.


whose got popcorn?


----------



## boo (Dec 14, 2022)

my jar is at least 1.5 gallons...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 14, 2022)

boo said:


> my jar is at least 1.5 gallons...


Is it bigger than a breadbox?


----------



## boo (Dec 14, 2022)

well, it's bigger than a standard bic lighter...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 14, 2022)

boo said:


> well, it's bigger than a standard bic lighter...


got to get a bigger slide rule ...


----------



## JoseyWales (Dec 14, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> got to get a bigger slide rule ...


What's a slide rule?


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 14, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> What's a slide rule?







How we put men on the moon and also a lot of pencils  helped too.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 14, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 315299
> 
> How we put men on the moon and also a lot of pencils  helped too.


Does that measure Joules also


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 14, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Does that measure Joules also


i got a cheap one ...


----------



## JoseyWales (Dec 14, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 315299
> 
> How we put men on the moon and also a lot of pencils  helped too.


And here I am thinking all this time it was the computing power of my palm pilot, thanks for squaring that out.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 14, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> And here I am thinking all this time it was the computing power of my palm pilot, thanks for squaring that out.


Remember he is an Electrician


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 14, 2022)

boo said:


> my jar is at least 1.5 gallons...


Oh brother. Recalculate


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 14, 2022)

boo said:


> my jar is at least 1.5 gallons...


I found a gallon and a half glass jar on Amazon tray weighs 6 lbs. That is about 2700 grams. I am pretty sure most of these guesses have given you a chuckle or two…


----------



## boo (Dec 14, 2022)

I've come close to pissing myself laughing at some of the guesses...folks be smoking serious dope...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 14, 2022)

boo said:


> I've come close to pissing myself laughing at some of the guesses...folks be smoking serious dope...


well ,its not a cooking forum ....!


----------



## JoseyWales (Dec 14, 2022)

boo said:


> I've come close to pissing myself laughing at some of the guesses...folks be smoking serious dope...


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 14, 2022)

anyone getting close?


----------



## boo (Dec 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> OMG,,,its the mark of the beast. Run everybody before you burn in hell. Carty is already on his way.


he knows the way, carty has been here many times in the past...


bigsur51 said:


> anyone getting close?


yup, we got a member that is withing 125 grams...I would think we'd do a little better...many are way short of the mark, some way over...and no, there's no fishing weights in the jar, just hard nuggets...


----------



## Carty (Dec 15, 2022)

boo said:


> he knows the way, carty has been here many times in the past...
> 
> yup, we got a member that is within 125 grams...I would think we'd do a little better...many are way short of the mark, some way over...and no, there's no fishing weights in the jar, just hard nuggets...


I must say, I've actually held these dang jars and now realize,  forgot I was a g emini and need to put a 2 in front of my guess.. 2666.    Now prepare for me to go Double Beast Mode..  muwahahaha.

Be nice to visit again brother Boo, once I finish getting my life back together.  A bit in shambles atm, healing slowly.. sucked having both done so close together.. but, I'm walking here, I'm walking here..
sometimes without a cane even..  hit ya up soon man, I still owe you a call.
Carty


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Does that measure Joules also


I never measure mine .I just live with what God gave me ....


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> got to get a bigger slide rule ...


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 15, 2022)

boo said:


> he knows the way, carty has been here many times in the past...
> 
> yup, we got a member that is withing 125 grams...I would think we'd do a little better...many are way short of the mark, some way over...and no, there's no fishing weights in the jar, just hard nuggets...


So the number we talk about that I gave you due to the size and it being a glass jar you said was weigh over?
Or maybe weigh under LOL , 
That is that antique lead glass I.m betting


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I never measure mine .I just live with what God gave me ....


Sorry Boo, Joe and I get carried away sometimes, Please keep these serious responses to Boo's generous contest. Thk You.


----------



## Loolagigi2 (Dec 15, 2022)

1020 grams


----------



## boo (Dec 15, 2022)

nothing special about the jar, my buddy got them for me at wally world years ago...I've now got cases of half gallon wide mouth jars in retirement now that I use grove bags...I like 'em...


----------



## Loolagigi2 (Dec 15, 2022)

Yall get hit with any storms over yonder?  Heard through the vine that area might have some.


----------



## pute (Dec 15, 2022)

Good night.


----------



## boo (Dec 16, 2022)

wrestlless...yeah, we got hammered on the way in and out...lots of rain and winds but nothing major...


----------



## boo (Dec 18, 2022)

bump, this contest is over soon folks, if you want a chance to get you grubby little fingers on some free gear you may wanna enter...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 18, 2022)

Everybody said they quit so I win


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 18, 2022)

How much does the jar weigh? without the lid


----------



## boo (Dec 18, 2022)

I have left a handful of hints regarding the weight of the jar versus the contents. If I stated the actual weight of the jar, at this point, it would give an unfair advantage to yourself, Mr. roster. I can say that the jar is very heavy and is made out of thick glass. 6 1/2 hours left until D day…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 18, 2022)

I have a number in my head but I already guessed…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 18, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I have a number in my head but I already guessed…


I guessed too but figured the jar light I think. I figured it for a half gallon but I think I remember boo sayin it was a gallon and a half at least so in my head I’m adding a couple more lbs.


----------



## boo (Dec 18, 2022)

the jar itself is over 2 pounds but that wont help some of you guys...you gotta guess grams and them may be a deal breaker...I never said what the prize will be so I'm gonna do the reveal now...
this contest brings a prize of 1 years worth of roaches I have saved, replete with the ashes...kinda rough smoking but it sure do get the job done...


----------



## pute (Dec 18, 2022)

boo said:


> the jar itself is over 2 pounds but that wont help some of you guys...you gotta guess grams and them may be a deal breaker...I never said what the prize will be so I'm gonna do the reveal now...
> this contest brings a prize of 1 years worth of roaches I have saved, replete with the ashes...kinda rough smoking but it sure do get the job done...


That pretty much eliminates me.....3 1/2 oz probably leaves me out.....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 18, 2022)

boo said:


> the jar itself is over 2 pounds but that wont help some of you guys...you gotta guess grams and them may be a deal breaker...I never said what the prize will be so I'm gonna do the reveal now...
> this contest brings a prize of 1 years worth of roaches I have saved, replete with the ashes...kinda rough smoking but it sure do get the job done...


That’s hillarious boo


----------



## pute (Dec 18, 2022)

That's like that fishing tournament where the winners put lead weights in the stomachs of the fish they caught to win the tournament.


----------



## boo (Dec 18, 2022)

pute said:


> That's like that fishing tournament where the winners put lead weights in the stomachs of the fish they caught to win the tournament.


I saw that video, I'm surprised no blood was shed when that was discovered...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 18, 2022)

I may skip the prize and just make a bid on the pretty jar 
“a years worth of roaches” thats a nice twist still laughing


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That’s hillarious boo


could be more in weight than what the contest weighs ...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 18, 2022)

I’ll bet them roaches would fill that jar


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 18, 2022)

boo said:


> I have left a handful of hints regarding the weight of the jar versus the contents. If I stated the actual weight of the jar, at this point, it would give an unfair advantage to yourself, Mr. roster. I can say that the jar is very heavy and is made out of thick glass. 6 1/2 hours left until D day…


I was being silly, I never meant for you to only give me the weights LOL


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 18, 2022)

I have countless half smoked joints laying around. I’d throw them away(because I will never smoke them) but the young Fogey in my head reminds me of a time when I would hunt down roaches to smoke…


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 18, 2022)

boo said:


> the jar itself is over 2 pounds but that wont help some of you guys...you gotta guess grams and them may be a deal breaker...I never said what the prize will be so I'm gonna do the reveal now...
> this contest brings a prize of 1 years worth of roaches I have saved, replete with the ashes...kinda rough smoking but it sure do get the job done...


I bet my guess was the closest


----------



## spunom (Dec 18, 2022)

Best of luck to everyone who guessed.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 18, 2022)

boo said:


> the jar itself is over 2 pounds but that wont help some of you guys...you gotta guess grams and them may be a deal breaker...I never said what the prize will be so I'm gonna do the reveal now...
> this contest brings a prize of 1 years worth of roaches I have saved, replete with the ashes...kinda rough smoking but it sure do get the job done...


Dang Walt would make that last another year.  Somebody tell him to guess the weight


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 18, 2022)

3 x 3.754          126.355 x 45.22
-----------  x    _____________         + 21.34 = 1142   *1142 is my guess*
    5.649             278.56


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 18, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I have countless half smoked joints laying around. I’d throw them away(because I will never smoke them) but the young Fogey in my head reminds me of a time when I would hunt down roaches to smoke…


Half joints are better than roaches. Perhaps you can have a contest too


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Half joints are better than roaches. Perhaps you can have a contest too


I use a coffee grinder strictly for weed. I use a flux brush and do a forensic Hawaii 5-0 on said grinder and enjoy it with a bat made out the same material that the guy who helped put men on the moon's  personal bat that  he owned
I also used another coffee grinder just for roaches !
zip zip and you are depapered
I never trusted roaches for it being evidence .I had a friends brother who did not smoke drive home with a guy and the effin retard puts a roach in the ashtray instead of up his ass. Buddies brother puts a cigarette into his own effin ashtray sparks roach ,gets pulled over and you know the rest.
Olden days it was a big deal and in these new days knowing what i know ,have done ,gotten away with and didnt get away with , you dont want to give the effin law any reason to look up your skirt...Its like old luggage hard  to get rid of....


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I use a coffee grinder strictly for weed. I use a flux brush and do a forensic Hawaii 5-0 on said grinder and enjoy it with a bat made out the same material that the guy who helped put men on the moon's  personal bat that  he owned
> I also used another coffee grinder just for roaches !
> zip zip and you are depapered
> I never trusted roaches for it being evidence .I had a friends brother who did not smoke drive home with a guy and the effin retard puts a roach in the ashtray instead of up his ass. Buddies brother puts a cigarette into his own effin ashtray sparks roach ,gets pulled over and you know the rest.
> Olden days it was a big deal and in these new days knowing what i know ,have done ,gotten away with and didnt get away with , you dont want to give the effin law any reason to look up your skirt...Its like old luggage hard  to get rid of....


Funny both coffee grinders I got were new .
One was brand new with a lb of star bucks coffee for $5.00 .
We spoke and 35 minutes at her mail box and left $ and gone.
Another  new at a good will.
Serious folk who grind use a burr grinder I think
Works well with weed and a good brush deposit that in a stainless pill bottle on a key chain
Seems like the star bucks is starting to break down thru severe use.
blades are dull ,needs new bearings


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 19, 2022)

Prize ?


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 19, 2022)

Question
Why does wonderful weed always smell like a dirty ashtray once it becomes a bucket of roaches?


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 19, 2022)

Morning Dup whoops


----------



## JoseyWales (Dec 19, 2022)

boo said:


> here we go again...you gotta guess the total weight of the jar, lid, and contents...gorilla breath is the strain, hard and dense flowers...the guesses have to be in grams for the guess to be valid...I'm thinking Sunday evening will be the cut off date, 8pm is the last moment a guess will be entertained...View attachment 315217





boo said:


> here we go again...you gotta guess the total weight of the jar, lid, and contents...gorilla breath is the strain, hard and dense flowers...the guesses have to be in grams for the guess to be valid...I'm thinking Sunday evening will be the cut off date, 8pm is the last moment a guess will be entertained...View attachment 315217


So what was the weight?


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 19, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> So what was the weight?


Still waiting to see what the prize was


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Still waiting to see what the prize was


I’m still lmao about the prize. A years worth of roaches ashes and all.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m still lmao about the prize. A years worth of roaches ashes and all.


I wonder if he can get book rate when they ship
Seeing they were rolled using old Bible Pages


----------



## JoseyWales (Dec 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Still waiting to see what the prize was


He said it was a brand new F150


			https://www.ford.com/trucks/f150/models/f150-platinum/


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m still lmao about the prize. A years worth of roaches ashes and all.


with a nice jar


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 19, 2022)

I hope Ivan is doing well


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 19, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> He said it was a brand new F150
> 
> 
> https://www.ford.com/trucks/f150/models/f150-platinum/


Bah Humbug


----------



## boo (Dec 19, 2022)

Sorry folks I didn’t get in till late last night with Ivan and then again another issue with his tail popped up around 11:00 PM. My computer is not working so I will not be able to go through and find the winner of the contest so please bear with me and have a little faith that I will get it taken care of.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 19, 2022)

boo said:


> Sorry folks I didn’t get in till late last night with Ivan and then again another issue with his tail popped up around 11:00 PM. My computer is not working so I will not be able to go through and find the winner of the contest so please bear with me and have a little faith that I will get it taken care of.


No rush Brother Take care of Ivan
He always comes 1st


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 19, 2022)

I was just feeling the holiday spirit and joining in the fun.


----------



## JoseyWales (Dec 19, 2022)

boo said:


> Sorry folks I didn’t get in till late last night with Ivan and then again another issue with his tail popped up around 11:00 PM. My computer is not working so I will not be able to go through and find the winner of the contest so please bear with me and have a little faith that I will get it taken care of.


I hope Ivan is OK


----------



## JoseyWales (Dec 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I was just feeling the holiday spirit and joining in the fun.


I said that to my wife a few years ago, I think the next time I'll fly a lead ballon instead.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 19, 2022)

boo said:


> Sorry folks I didn’t get in till late last night with Ivan and then again another issue with his tail popped up around 11:00 PM. My computer is not working so I will not be able to go through and find the winner of the contest so please bear with me and have a little faith that I will get it taken care of.


Hoping Ivan is on the mend. Gotta take care of those close to us before the rest of the world for sure.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 19, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> He said it was a brand new F150
> 
> 
> https://www.ford.com/trucks/f150/models/f150-platinum/


Alright I will take the F150 if I win


----------



## boo (Dec 19, 2022)

First and foremost, I’d like to thank everybody for their thoughts about Ivan. He seems to be mending well, and the tail looks very good at least from where I sit. I will know more when I go to the doctor and have them re-dressed the wound after the last two dressings fell off…it appears that flower is our winner, the weight for the whole enchilada was 1460 g and his guess was 1247 unless I’ve missed something. Flower, send me your address or an address that you would like the prize mail to, and I will get it out in the very near future… I was going to use the 1956 F-100 as the prize, but being the Josie spilled the beans I’ve decided against it… and no, nobody’s getting that damn jar…


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 19, 2022)

Damnt. I wanted the jar.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 19, 2022)

Great Contest Thank You


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Damnt. I wanted the jar.


I just wanted the return address


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 19, 2022)

No Boo is not gonna spoon with you ya sick bastard.


----------



## spunom (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 19, 2022)

Thanx boo for the fun contest. Congratulations flower on your great guess


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 19, 2022)

Thanks Boo ! Congratulations Flower !


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 19, 2022)

Congrats Flower!

Great game Boo. Glad the jar was glass and I was ruled out early. I had some anxiety that I would win and have to find a place to grow them : )


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 19, 2022)

Actually, I'm still curious how much the jar weighed compared to the bud...


----------



## JoseyWales (Dec 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Alright I will take the F150 if I win


Boo's one hell of a guy I must say


----------



## JoseyWales (Dec 19, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Actually, I'm still curious how much the jar weighed compared to the bud...


2.5 lbs


----------



## Flower (Dec 19, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> 2.5 lbs


I believe it is a one gallon barrel jar. The weight I googled was 2.59 lbs, and I guessed the jar would hold 4 ounces easy, that’s how I calculated the weight.


----------



## Flower (Dec 19, 2022)

Thanks Boo. Address on the way.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 19, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> 2.5 lbs


Dang, even ignoring the jar weight I was off by over 120g.


----------



## JoseyWales (Dec 19, 2022)

boo said:


> First and foremost, I’d like to thank everybody for their thoughts about Ivan. He seems to be mending well, and the tail looks very good at least from where I sit. I will know more when I go to the doctor and have them re-dressed the wound after the last two dressings fell off…it appears that flower is our winner, the weight for the whole enchilada was 1460 g and his guess was 1247 unless I’ve missed something. Flower, send me your address or an address that you would like the prize mail to, and I will get it out in the very near future… I was going to use the 1956 F-100 as the prize, but being the Josie spilled the beans I’ve decided against it… and no, nobody’s getting that damn jar…


I think you missed one Boo I guessed 1,343.5 last week which puts me 116.5 Boo You know that F100 would've been a great prize for sure.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 19, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> 3 x 3.754          126.355 x 45.22
> -----------  x    _____________         + 21.34 = 1142   *1142 is my guess*
> 5.649             278.56


I see my mistake ,I didnt carry over the 2...


----------



## JoseyWales (Dec 19, 2022)

Flower said:


> I believe it is a one gallon barrel jar. The weight I googled was 2.59 lbs, and I guessed the jar would hold 4 ounces easy, that’s how I calculated the weight.


Thats how I figured it but I put 6 ounces in the jar which putsit at 1,343.5


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 19, 2022)

Whoops looks like Josey did say on page 4 1,343.5 grams 
1460 - 1343.5 = 116.5 grams
1460 - 1247 = 213 grams


----------



## JoseyWales (Dec 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Whoops looks like Josey did say on page 4 1,343.5 grams
> 1460 - 1343.5 = 116.5 grams
> 1460 - 1247 = 213 grams


Rosterman it's OK I'll wait for the F100


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Whoops looks like Josey did say on page 4 1,343.5 grams
> 1460 - 1343.5 = 116.5 grams
> 1460 - 1247 = 213 grams


The plot thickens...  : )


----------



## Flower (Dec 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Whoops looks like Josey did say on page 4 1,343.5 grams
> 1460 - 1343.5 = 116.5 grams
> 1460 - 1247 = 213 grams


Lol, dang it.


----------



## JoseyWales (Dec 19, 2022)

Flower said:


> Lol, dang it.


Sorry, my friend. I really want the F-100


----------



## Loolagigi2 (Dec 19, 2022)

okay, I guess 1,460 grams.


----------



## boo (Dec 19, 2022)

Mea culpa, I hate using the phone for posting…josey, you are the winner, I missed you entry…sorry flower, an honest mistake…thanks roster for catching the mistake…Josey, get me an addy…


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 19, 2022)

It's BR549


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 19, 2022)

boo said:


> Mea culpa, I hate using the phone for posting…josey, you are the winner, I missed you entry…sorry flower, an honest mistake…thanks roster for catching the mistake…Josey, get me an addy…


Ooopsie sorry flower…and congratulations Josey


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 19, 2022)

Congratulations  Josey and Flower ,I take back the shit I said ,  sorry.....


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 20, 2022)

Flower said:


> Lol, dang it.


Sorry flower but If we all know our Boo as well as I do I would bet you get a Boobie prize just because that is the type of guy Boo is.
Never know ........................................





and a bud


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 20, 2022)

Boo does not know it 
But Roster is his number one fan


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Sorry flower but If we all know our Boo as well as I do I would bet you get a Boobie prize just because that is the type of guy Boo is.
> Never know ........................................
> View attachment 315673


Felt I won this at times in my life


RosterMan said:


> Boo does not know it
> But Roster is his number one fan
> View attachment 315677


Wow ,got a hair cut ?


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 20, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Felt I won this at times in my life
> 
> Wow ,got a hair cut ?


Joe they have a very special prize just for you


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Joe they have a very special prize just for you


hope its a  nice one


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 20, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Felt I won this at times in my life
> 
> Wow ,got a hair cut ?


Oh course


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 20, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> hope its a  nice one


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 20, 2022)

boo said:


> Sorry folks I didn’t get in till late last night with Ivan and then again another issue with his tail popped up around 11:00 PM. My computer is not working so I will not be able to go through and find the winner of the contest so please bear with me and have a little faith that I will get it taken care of.


No worries! Boo take care of Ivan first we will still be here. Thank u again for taking ur time to even think of us. Best wishes Ivan


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 20, 2022)

Flower said:


> I believe it is a one gallon barrel jar. The weight I googled was 2.59 lbs, and I guessed the jar would hold 4 ounces easy, that’s how I calculated the weight.


Congratulations on ur win


----------



## boo (Dec 20, 2022)

Good morning folks, Ivan and I are heading back across town to have his tail re-dressed and then hopefully get my computer fixed so I can get back online. Roster, you are on fire today. That makes me wonder what you had for breakfast… I apologize about the confusion of the winner once again. I’m sure everyone will be happy with the results. Thank you all for playing.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 20, 2022)

boo said:


> Good morning folks, Ivan and I are heading back across town to have his tail re-dressed and then hopefully get my computer fixed so I can get back online. Roster, you are on fire today. That makes me wonder what you had for breakfast… I apologize about the confusion of the winner once again. I’m sure everyone will be happy with the results. Thank you all for playing.


Does this mean someone won the Truck


----------



## boo (Dec 20, 2022)

No one will be winning the truck, but they are more than welcome to come down and pick out a tractor of their choice and bring it home with them. I’ve got eight too many tractors. As soon as I walked in the front door of the ANimal Hospital, Ivan has decided he wants a piece of every dog in the building. I need to get him some doggy downers or maybe give him a shotgun when I get home….


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 20, 2022)

I collect tractors any Cubs
I do Love my Ford 2N


----------



## boo (Dec 20, 2022)

I have a 1957 cub with a 59 inch belly mower in excellent condition in the pole barn. I have way too many toys for an old man.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 20, 2022)

boo said:


> I have a 1957 cub with a 59 inch belly mower in excellent condition in the pole barn. I have way too many toys for an old man.


Mine is a 56 with plow , I have a quick hitch attachment with a few toys that go to the quick hitch.
Fun lil tractor


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 20, 2022)

IH Cub guys are wacky I know one collector that has every year in mint condition


----------



## boo (Dec 20, 2022)

I have way too many tractors in my life at this point. I’ve got a total of nine tractors, seven being farmalls… my every day tractor is a new Holland and my beast is the Massey Ferguson


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 20, 2022)

You got way to much shit for one man. It will be a real strain on me,,,, but being the kinda a friend i am,, i will try and help you if you want me too and put some of that stuff at my house.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 20, 2022)

boo said:


> I have way too many tractors in my life at this point. I’ve got a total of nine tractors, seven being farmalls… my every day tractor is a new Holland and my beast is the Massey Ferguson


How many of those tractors run boo? I use to collect broken tractors once in my life. I let a couple really nice ones rust out in the field…


----------



## boo (Dec 20, 2022)

All the two of my tractors look like they may be a year old. Considering some are 70 years old plus that seems amazing…All of my tractors ran at one time but now I would say three probably would be reliable to start up the others need a little bit of work. fresh gas, and a little coaxing would get all of them in the run easily but I barely have the time to stay up with my garden. No less tractors at this point in my life. I’m getting ready to take Ivan out for his leg therapy, cold, and rain be damned.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 315679


Outstanding design , build quality looks second to none . guys who designed the Oscar statue take notice .....


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 20, 2022)

boo said:


> No one will be winning the truck, but they are more than welcome to come down and pick out a tractor of their choice and bring it home with them. I’ve got eight too many tractors. As soon as I walked in the front door of the ANimal Hospital, Ivan has decided he wants a piece of every dog in the building. I need to get him some doggy downers or maybe give him a shotgun when I get home….


youth and testosterone got me in trouble too...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 20, 2022)

boo said:


> I have way too many tractors in my life at this point. I’ve got a total of nine tractors, seven being farmalls… my every day tractor is a new Holland and my beast is the Massey Ferguson


I knew you had enough shit to bury a lot of shit and at a deep as shit depth .....


----------



## boo (Dec 20, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I knew you had enough shit to bury a lot of shit and at a deep as shit depth .....


Yeah, I do, turbo is a testament to the depths, of which I am able to dig. There will be no animals digging him up in the immediate future…


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 20, 2022)

boo said:


> Yeah, I do, turbo is a testament to the depths, of which I am able to dig. There will be no animals digging him up in the immediate future…


more I get into growing you will be happy to know he is doing his part by adding beneficial bacteria and microbes which helps with the transfer of exidites.You should be proud ....


----------



## Beachdude757 (Dec 20, 2022)

boo said:


> here we go again...you gotta guess the total weight of the jar, lid, and contents...gorilla breath is the strain, hard and dense flowers...the guesses have to be in grams for the guess to be valid...I'm thinking Sunday evening will be the cut off date, 8pm is the last moment a guess will be entertained...View attachment 315217


----------



## Jso123 (Dec 21, 2022)

1153 grams.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 21, 2022)

Game is over JSO.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Game is over JSO.




he just came for the free stuff

my next contest will be for members who have at least 25 posts or more


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> he just came for the free stuff
> 
> my next contest will be for members who have at least 25 posts or more


Wow look at all the new posts coming in LOL


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 21, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Wow look at all the new posts coming in LOL



a higher post count is what the big boss Pute likes eh

more posts = more $$$

i think if they hit a certain number they all will get an Xmas Bonus


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> a higher post count is what the big boss Pute likes eh
> 
> more posts = more $$$
> 
> i think if they hit a certain number they all will get an Xmas Bonus


Wow I sure hope I still get a stipend


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> he just came for the free stuff
> 
> my next contest will be for members who have at least 25 posts or more


I may be excluded then ...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 21, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Wow I sure hope I still get a stipend


You'll get something ! may be not what you hoped for but you will get something ...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 22, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I may be excluded then ...


You make more then that on one page.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 23, 2022)

boo said:


> Yeah, I do, turbo is a testament to the depths, of which I am able to dig. There will be no animals digging him up in the immediate future…


@boo: If you grew a plant over Turbo (or bring some Turbo-enriched soil inside for growing), you could name the cultivar after that giant piggy.

Boo's Turbo Blossom

Turbo Mania

Tubby Turbo


----------



## boo (Dec 23, 2022)

Walt, I found from past experiences that you do not plant plants on top of a freshly interred carcass. The soil is way too hot for at least a year. At least that’s the way it is with cows.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 23, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> @boo: If you grew a plant over Turbo (or bring some Turbo-enriched soil inside for growing), you could name the cultivar after that giant piggy.
> 
> Boo's Turbo Blossom
> 
> ...


Genius post .....
Thinking like this put man on the moon ....


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 23, 2022)

boo said:


> Walt, I found from past experiences that you do not plant plants on top of a freshly interred carcass. The soil is way too hot for at least a year. At least that’s the way it is with cows.


No problem, brother!  That just makes it all the better.  Wait a year, then at the end of NEXT season, you can harvest:

Aged Turbo

Turbo Aged In A Cask (ket)

Old Turbo

Reincarnation

Giant Oink Redux

Not A Football; A Good Smokin' Turbo


----------



## boo (Dec 23, 2022)

just an FYI, due to my spending way too much time with Ivan and dealing with life, the prizes will be mailed after the Christmas rush...lines at the post office are terrible...sorry for the inconvenience but I assure the winners and even the consolation prize winner will be very happy...I enjoyed the banter of the contest, we may have another for the new years...


----------



## JoseyWales (Dec 29, 2022)

boo said:


> here we go again...you gotta guess the total weight of the jar, lid, and contents...gorilla breath is the strain, hard and dense flowers...the guesses have to be in grams for the guess to be valid...I'm thinking Sunday evening will be the cut off date, 8pm is the last moment a guess will be entertained...View attachment 315217


Hi Boo, I just wanted to say thanks for the prize behind door number three today. Im very happy you didn't send the F150 truck. I'll let you know about the smoke. Thanks again sir.


----------



## boo (Dec 29, 2022)

the postage for the truck was prohibitive so I sent other stuff...hope you enjoy and thanks for playing...


----------



## JoseyWales (Dec 29, 2022)

boo said:


> the postage for the truck was prohibitive so I sent other stuff...hope you enjoy and thanks for playing...


Did you grow those nugs?


----------



## boo (Dec 29, 2022)

yessir, waiting for the punch line...


----------



## JoseyWales (Dec 30, 2022)

boo said:


> yessir, waiting for the punch line...


No punch line, my honey had a puff and asked *** am I doing wrong. That's good smoke, again thank you.


----------



## Flower (Dec 30, 2022)

Seen this post, went out and fired up the car, and drove straight to the mailbox. 
My booby prize showed as well. 
I made out pretty good for a booby. 
Thank you boo.


----------



## Flower (Dec 30, 2022)

I am digging this gorilla breath.


----------



## boo (Dec 30, 2022)

I'm glad you guys like the prizes, I was hoping for favorable results...yeah, the gorilla breath is the bomb, my all time favorite...wait until you smoke some of the putang, my buddies all love that strain...smells crazy pungent...


----------



## spunom (Dec 30, 2022)

boo said:


> I'm glad you guys like the prizes, I was hoping for favorable results...yeah, the gorilla breath is the bomb, my all time favorite...wait until you smoke some of the putang, my buddies all love that strain...smells crazy pungent...


Wait... You're supposed to SMOKE puntang??? I been licking it


----------



## boo (Dec 30, 2022)

spunom said:


> Wait... You're supposed to SMOKE puntang??? I been licking it


I rub it on the windows of my car and truck that way when I’m bored at a traffic light, I can lick it off and get the flavor. People look at me very strangely for some reason. When the Dutch pops his head up in the back window, they stopped looking at me very quickly…


----------



## pute (Dec 30, 2022)

I just like to catch and release unharmed..... hopefully not heavy with a child.


----------



## spunom (Dec 30, 2022)

boo said:


> I rub it on the windows of my car and truck that way when I’m bored at a traffic light, I can lick it off and get the flavor. People look at me very strangely for some reason. When the Dutch pops his head up in the back window, they stopped looking at me very quickly…


Get a box of crayons and a helmet... They'll just smile at you lovingly


----------



## boo (Dec 30, 2022)

spunom said:


> Get a box of crayons and a helmet... They'll just smile at you lovingly


I wear my rainbow colored helmet and mirrored sunglasses. They get plenty of looks. When I put the artificial drool on my lower lip and on my beard, that really gets the eyeballs to pop…


----------



## spunom (Dec 30, 2022)

boo said:


> I wear my rainbow colored helmet and mirrored sunglasses. They get plenty of looks. When I put the artificial drool on my lower lip and on my beard, that really gets the eyeballs to pop…


I'd pay to see a pic of the rainbow helmet, mirrored sunglasses boo


----------



## boo (Dec 30, 2022)

Cash or check… I lost what little modesty I had many decades ago. I just roll with life now I’d walk around the street naked for enough money.


----------



## spunom (Dec 30, 2022)

boo said:


> Cash or check… I lost what little modesty I had many decades ago. I just roll with life now I’d walk around the street naked for enough money.


You'd have to pay me to see that.


----------



## boo (Dec 30, 2022)

The men just turn away in disgust and the ladies stare at my knee knocker…


----------



## spunom (Dec 30, 2022)

boo said:


> The men just turn away in disgust and the ladies stare at my knee knocker…


Age has it's benefits


----------



## boo (Dec 30, 2022)

The twins are very tight as they always have been, but I was referring to another part of my anatomy…


----------



## Flower (Dec 31, 2022)

I rolled up some putang this morning. 
The wife had no prior knowledge of the care package until after she smoked it. 
She was impressed. Gorilla breath is still my favorite. She has not tried it yet.


----------



## JoseyWales (Dec 31, 2022)

Flower said:


> I am digging this gorilla breath.


Yup Gorilla Breath is the bomb.


----------



## JoseyWales (Dec 31, 2022)

boo said:


> I'm glad you guys like the prizes, I was hoping for favorable results...yeah, the gorilla breath is the bomb, my all time favorite...wait until you smoke some of the putang, my buddies all love that strain...smells crazy pungent...


Very happy.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 2, 2023)

Well, ****.  I din' even see this contest.  But I'da guessed somewheres about eight hundred and fitty grams anyway...


----------

